# Neuen Koi in Teich einsetzen.....



## koimen (24. März 2008)

Hallo Mitglieder

Wollte mal fragen wie Ihr in den meisten fällen ein Koi in den eingefahrenen Teich einsetzt. 

Quarantäne zuerst oder doch gleich ins Becken geben........es geht mir nicht darum Beutel mit WT anpassen etc. sondern Quarantäne ja oder nein.....hat es da einiges an bereits geschriebenen wo ich nicht finde???

Danke fürs Antworten


----------



## koidst49 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Neuen Koi in Teich einsetzen.....*

hi koimen,

bei mir kommen neue koi in die hälterung, für 4 bis 6 wochen und gleichzeitig schwimmen darin auch ein paar pilotfische


----------



## Armin (24. März 2008)

*AW: Neuen Koi in Teich einsetzen.....*

Hy,

in den meisten Fällen mache ich lediglich ein Kurzzeitbad mit Kaliumpermanganat 7g auf 50l. für 2 Minuten, weil ich zu meinem Händler Vertrauen habe und der ja schon eine Quarantäne über den Winter durchgeführt hat. Auch eine monatelange Quarantäne schützt nicht vor KHV.
Manchmal mache ich jedoch auch eine 3-4 wöchige Quarantäne, wenn ich z.B. von privat kaufe oder vom Großhändler.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Dodi (24. März 2008)

*AW: Neuen Koi in Teich einsetzen.....*

Hallo Kari!

Um zu verhindern, den Altbestand an Fischen anzustecken und schlimmstenfalls zu vernichten, würde ich in jedem Fall bei Neukauf 3-4wöchige Quarantäne durchführen.

Aus einem älteren Beitrag von mir:



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich würde auch bei anderen Fischen eine Quarantäne durchführen - den Fischen zuliebe!
> 
> Zunächst würde ich einen Abstrich bei den Neuzugängen machen und die Fische ggf. behandeln, falls Krankheiten vorhanden sind. Dafür ist ein Quarantänebecken einfach unerläßlich! Auch wenn die neuen Fische keine Krankheiten haben, würde ich sie für etwa 1 Woche im Becken belassen und dann ggf. einen meiner "alten" Fische hinzugeben. Dann noch ca. 1 - 2 Wochen warten und wenn dann alles o. k. ist, die Fische in den Teich geben.
> 
> ...


 
Notfalls nochmal die erweiterte Suchfunktion anwerfen und nach Desinfektion bzw. Quarantäne suchen.


----------



## koimen (24. März 2008)

*AW: Neuen Koi in Teich einsetzen.....*

Danke für alle Antworten. 

Habe aber nun noch eine Frage; 
kann man ein Fisch für eine Woche allein in einem Quarantänebecken halten wenn er eigentlich nichts haben sollte......oder wird er dadurch noch zusätzlich gestresster......also besser noch eine kleinen Pilotfisch mitnehmen..er ist dann nicht allein & Abstriche können gleich von Ihm dann etc. gemacht werden.

Was mache ich später mit dem Pilotfisch......bringe ihn natürlich nicht um!! Na einer mehr wirds schon verkraften.......aber damit habe ich nicht gerechnet....


----------



## Annett (25. März 2008)

*AW: Neuen Koi in Teich einsetzen.....*

Hallo Kari.

Ich habe das so verstanden, dass der Pilotfisch ein Fisch aus Deinem Teich ist.... möglichst nicht der teuerste. 
Also gehört der auch wieder zurück in den Teich.


----------

